# THE KILLING - boxset - MUST WATCH



## Mrmikey (4 Apr 2011)

Well for those of you who have never heard of this its a Danish 20 part subtitle murder detective program.

It was on bbc 4, Iplayer but the first few have vanished so I havent meet that many people who have watched it.

Now i dont watch much tv nor do I really recommend anything to anyone.... however this program is probably one of the most gripping programs ive ever seen!! except for baywatch basically its amazing.

Everybody Ive talked to whos seen it says its 5 out of 5, amazon has 130 reviews  5 out of 5....

treat yourself its AMAZING!!! MUST WATCH!!! 

Anyone out there who can confirm its brilliance ?


----------



## BigTom (4 Jul 2011)

Yup, watched it last time it was on iplayer. Excellent 'miserablist' police drama, highly recommended for people who enjoyed Wallander, The Spiral etc.


----------



## Derek Tweedie (10 Jul 2011)

Great show just started watching the US version on Channel 4. Downloaded the whole season and cant wait for the start of the next one.


----------



## Mrmikey (10 Jul 2011)

Yeah i watched the first one but didnt think it was as good. 

Having said that most remakes never seem to be as good because u liked it first time around. But if I hadn't seen the Danish one I wouldn't know any better and would still love it. 

If u liked it that much download the Danish one then watch the US one it's dark, better characters and I think u would a agree. 

You wanna know what happens at the end lol


----------

